# fuel pump kill switch



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

hi everyone,
i just got my first b13 se-r, finally. i had drive 2 hours to pick it up, but its definately worth it. now i just need to sell my b14 ga16.
but anyways, my ex girlfriends cd player got stolen a couple nights ago and ive been thinking about ways to protect my car from being stolen.
i already have a cd player with a removable face plate so im not too worried about that being stolen. i was wondering if i could splice my fuel pump with my cd player somehow so that my car wont start unless i have the face plate on my cd player.
i know the fuel pump wire is black/red, but i dont know what i would splice it with?
has anyone else done this, or can someone give me an idea of what i would have to do, if its possible.
thanks,
scott


ive heard about people splicing it with the seatbelt, so the seatbelt isnt on, the car wont start. but, with it being winter, and me wanting to heat up my car before i drive it, that probably isnt the best choice.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

get a car alarm that disengages the engine ...

Doing something like that is completely possible....yet if not done correctly, could pose a major problem....say if your driving and theres a short or something and your fuel pump isnt active while driving well....that would be catosrophic...(however the hell you spell that).

So I would just invest in getting a good car alarm....one with a pager, this way instead of someone not being able to take off in your car....not only will it prevent them, but it'll scare them away, u'll be notified and you can possibly catch them ( NOT CONDONED, but beat the crap out of them, claim self defense and put them in jail ).


Think about it.


----------



## black_nx (Jul 26, 2005)

Here is a site that might be useful.
http://www.geocities.com/craigbrace/
You have to click the "How To" at the top and go to "starter kill switch."


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks, thats exactly what i was looking for. :thumbup: 
the cigarette lighter idea is kind of cool too, but people would probably look at me funny when i push my cigarette lighter in every time i start my car.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Want a trick that wont cost you a damn thing but 5 seconds of your life? Get a 15A fuse, blow it. I seriouslyymean it, short it out. Then put it in the spare fuse holder. When you park the car, swap the fuel pump fuse with the blown one and no one will be the wiser. Who is gonna think about looking for a fuel pump fuse?


----------



## cdipier2 (Nov 26, 2005)

yea but then it would be annoying that you would to open the hood to start your car. i would get tired of that very fast


----------



## PDX_SER (Jul 19, 2005)

wire in something like the a/c button to control the fuel pump, unless you use your a/c, I doubt a thief would think of that


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

cdipier2 said:


> yea but then it would be annoying that you would to open the hood to start your car. i would get tired of that very fast


 How hard is it to pull your 15A fuse? When you find the fuel pump fuse, please reply. Then you will say, "oops, my bad, you were right" :hal:


----------

